# Cats



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

All of the cats. All of them.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

stiletto said:


> View attachment 192202


People are going to steel this photo of your baby and it will be all over the Internet. :happy:


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Wontlookdown said:


> That's discrimination xD


I'm sorry. I just can't deal. Cats are supposed to be *furry*, dammit! :kitteh:


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Geoffrey Felis said:


> People are going to steel this photo of your baby and it will be all over the Internet. :happy:


I wouldn't mind. I think she's beautiful! Of course, I'm biased though hahahaha


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I'm sorry. I just can't deal. Cats are supposed to be *furry*, dammit! :kitteh:


Lol. Knit the hairless ones a sweater then.


----------



## JackA (Oct 6, 2015)

Love all of the cats, except for bold ones. My cat is white and grey, so I kinda voted for him here


----------



## Hyperfocal (Oct 6, 2015)

Traffic safety: Go with orange!


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

I love all colors, I just love cats. Europeans the more.


----------



## Karolina (Sep 30, 2015)

I can't vote. I love all of them. We've got six cats with different colours but equally beautiful.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Argh.. I can't choose.


----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

Gotta go with brindle/tabby coats, or ocicats. Anything that looks like an elegant wildcat.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Orange...black cats are also cool.


----------



## NewYorkEagle (Apr 12, 2015)

Black and white cats seem cute.


----------



## ZAMGZ (Oct 9, 2015)

I like all cats.



ai.tran.75 said:


> I like Egyptian cats


Omg I'm Egyptian, haha


----------



## tylerofwahstate (Feb 16, 2015)

Bengal cats are definitely cool!


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

Ergggergrg I can't pick! Why are you doing this to me? x_x Every cat!!


----------



## sleeepy (Oct 11, 2015)

stiletto said:


> I have two cats. Calico and Brown Tabby (looks more grey).
> 
> I love my calico. She's lady-like, down-to-earth, intelligent, well behaved. And not to mention beautiful, with a little black heart on her chest. All four white paws with pink pads. Orange tabby strips on her hind legs, black tipped tail. My baby girl!
> 
> View attachment 192202


 WOW what a beautiful cat!!


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

I chose white but maybe that because my cat is. they do look cool though.

Also, bengal cats. I really want one.


----------



## BASSinYoFace (Oct 22, 2015)

Torty shell


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

..... WHAT ?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Tuxedo cat.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Tabby cats followed by black and grey.


----------



## Lucyyy (Sep 24, 2015)

Orange cats > Black cats > Grey cats > everything else


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

*Black cats* > all other colours.
I swear it's not just because I'm a witch.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

I am a ferocious feline.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I think it's really a tie between orange, black, and brindle esp. the 'ember' ones as I think of them, really dark brown with orange flecks, but the only one I don't really like is the blotchy patchwork look of calico.


----------

